# new babies!! Sarah kidded!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This morning I knew Ellie was going to kid soon but I had to leave for work. She's a ff but did it all on her own and I came home to a sweet white buckling! :clap: Now I have Elizabeth, another ff, penned up and in labor! :leap: I think she might go tonight yet. Will post pics later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: new babies!!*

Congrats on an uneventful delivery!!! I hope that your next impending birth is just as easy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: new babies!!*

Congrsts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: new babies!!*

Aww..congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: new babies!!*

whoohoo! two gals in a row! Hope the second girlie does just as well as the first!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: new babies!!*

Congratulations! When do we get pictures?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: new babies!!*

:stars: Yay!! So excited for u! Can't wait for more good news & Pics!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!!*

I thot she was gonna go last night but Elizabeth made me wait till 8 this am! She's a ff and has twin boys :kidblue: :kidblue: ! 3 bucks (with Ellie's) in less than 24 hrs! I was surprised at the twins but secretly hoping maybe, because all night as she was laboring I kept seeing kicking where I thot it was too far from the birth canal. She really didn't look big enough for twins! Now her belly looks very sunken! I have a very busy day ahead but hope to watch awhile to make sure babies have figured out where to find their food. Elizabeth is doing great as a firsttime mom so far. Pics will come eventually!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: new babies!!*

Congrats~~!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

Finally, pictures! Here are our 3 new bucklings, all very similar looking! 1st pic is Ellie with her kid born yesterday around 10am, 2nd is Elizabeth with her twins born this am at 8(she had a long night!) and 3rd pic is of 1 of the twins. He has wattles, one with fur and this black one without. onder: Anyone have this happen? Will it grow fur too?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

Adorable!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

They sure are pretty!

Jan


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

Love the color's!!


----------



## cowtender (May 7, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

Adorable!!! Love the markings on the twins! Congrats!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

Too handsome! Pretty colors, too. I know you're pleased~!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

precious!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

Cute babies, congratulations! Sounds like you had a busy couple of days!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

Thankyou all! Anyone have any comments on the wacky wattle? The tip of it seems to be drying up now.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*

 as you may know, the single buck kid died of floppy kid syndrome I believe. we miss him.
but.......we have more babies on the way!  I am a little nervous since we just lost one tho. tonight I put Susie in the kidding stall. she still had ligs this a.m. but tonight they're gone! she's still not acting like she's really in labor but hopefully soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

Susie kidded triplets at noon today! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: First tiny tan buck was stuck so I assisted, could only find a head, no legs, and he was delivered that way. Next came black buck with 1 leg back and then last a big white/grey doeling. All are doing well, nursing and mamma has passed placenta. We've now had 8 bucks & 8 does born this year. Another doe will break the tie soon (unless she has twins 1 of each).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

Adorable! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

It sounds like it was a good thing you were around to help!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

I am so glad she chose to kid on my day off work! Last year she had triplets when I wasn't there and only 2 were alive. Now I wonder if one was stuck that time too and it killed him. I'm just glad I was able to help today! I had to go in past my wrist before I found a head! I was terrified! but so happy now!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

You did a great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

Aww! They are so pretty! Congrats!!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

:stars: Nice going. Congratulations on your new arrivals. They are "udderly" adorable


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*



minibarn said:


> This morning I knew Ellie was going to kid soon but I had to leave for work. She's a ff but did it all on her own and I came home to a sweet white buckling! :clap: Now I have Elizabeth, another ff, penned up and in labor! :leap: I think she might go tonight yet. Will post pics later.


 :kidblue: Congrats on the new buckling. Glad it all went well. Too bad they can't all be that easy.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! PICS!!!*



minibarn said:


> Finally, pictures! Here are our 3 new bucklings, all very similar looking! 1st pic is Ellie with her kid born yesterday around 10am, 2nd is Elizabeth with her twins born this am at 8(she had a long night!) and 3rd pic is of 1 of the twins. He has wattles, one with fur and this black one without. onder: Anyone have this happen? Will it grow fur too?


Awesome photos. Another congrats! :hi5: Looks like these li'l rascals are keeping you pretty busy. Never heard of wattles without fur. A bit perplexing!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! NEW TRIPLETS!*

Sarah is the small dairy mix goat I got at auction last year, guessing her age at about 1.5 yrs. She's bred to my pygmy buck and is on day 153 today. Her ligs are gone this am but I think she'll wait till tonight or tomorrow. She's got a very sweet, friendly personality and I can't wait to see her kid/s! I would be very surprised if there were more than one.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! Sarah's ligs are gone!*

Too bad about the little one that you lost. Sorry to hear that. But on a good note....congratulations on the healthy littles. They are all so adorable. I don't know about the wattle thing, none of my goats have wattles, so never has any experience with them.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: new babies!! Sarah's ligs are gone!*

Looks like you might have a busy night ahead. We'll pray for an uneventful delivery. ray:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new babies!! Sarah's ligs are gone!*

:clap: :kidblue: Sarah kidded a single buck this morning at 2:45am! I was up with her till about midnight, went inside to sleep for 2 hrs, then went back out to check on her. She was pushing with no results so I ended up helping pull the kid. He was positioned right but was quite big for her. All turned out well so I was relieved (as was Sarah!). I went back to bed and this am at 8 it looks like she must have passed her placenta and ate it. There's no sign of it and her backside looks relatively clean, nothing hanging. He's really cute and has interesting white markings. There's a black dot in the middle of the white patch. Would that be a moonspot?


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:stars: :leap: Yippee! Congratulations on another successful delivery. He is a very "fetching" fella  Hope you can catch up on your sleep!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....congrats....  :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

No...not a moonspot, just a spot.

He looks like the pygmy/nigi baby I have here! Right down to his partial belt...too cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------

